

Chrome browser URLs - valevk

Works only in chromium browsers: chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome-urls&#x2F;<p>This part is interesting:<p>For Debug<p>The following pages are for debugging purposes only. Because they crash or hang the renderer, they&#x27;re not linked directly; you can type them into the address bar if you need them.<p>chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;crash<p>chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;kill<p>chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;hang<p>chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;shorthang<p>chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;gpuclean<p>chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;gpucrash<p>chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;gpuhang<p>chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;ppapiflashcrash<p>chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;ppapiflashhang<p>chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;quit&#x2F;<p>chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;restart&#x2F;
======
kartikluke
This one's pretty interesting too. chrome://gpu

Gives information about how the GPU is put to use on Chrome. Didn't know it
was. Also a performance rating.

Performance Information Graphics7.2 Gaming 7.2 Overall 5.9

~~~
valevk
Yes, you are right. This is pretty neat. I also like that, if there is a
problem, it shows a link to the issues. For my windows machine it says:

* Texture Sharing: Unavailable. Hardware acceleration unavailable

Problems Detected

* Texture sharing should be disabled on all Windows machines: 304369[0], 315215[1]

[0]
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=304369](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=304369)

[1]
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=315215](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=315215)

------
AbhishekBiswal
You can find all the chrome URLs here : chrome://chrome-urls/

